# Won’t start



## jsaylor333 (Feb 18, 2019)

I have a 10 year old Briggs and Stratton Elite Series 6200 watt generator that has never been started. Tried to charge battery but no luck. Put gas and oil in it, followed all directions to pull start but still no luck. Need suggestions on next steps. Thanks


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

You say it's never been started. I'm assuming from that, that fuel and oil have never been put in it. If fuel was in it at one time, there may be stale fuel clogging up the fuel system.

An eleven horsepower engine can be a bit of a chore to start with the rope, especially one that may have problems due to that long term inactivity and storage. I'm guessing that it came with a sealed maintenance free battery, (the acid did not have to be added when it was put into service.) If so, it's not surprising that it is toast, and you'll need a new battery.

Does it have enough oil in it? It may have a low oil level cutoff.

Beyond that, check the usual suspects. Does it have compression? Does it have spark? Is fuel getting to the carburetor... and to the engine?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. Did it ever have gas in it? If so, that gas may have gone bad and clogged up the carburetor, while it was sitting around. 

Will it start if you use a bit of starting fluid (you can also try carb cleaner, or anything flammable), or spray a little gas, into the carburetor's intake? You'll have to remove the air filter. 

If it starts with that, then you know it's a fuel problem. If it won't start with that, then you'll want to check for spark, by removing the spark plug, reconnecting it to the plug wire, and resting it against the engine block. Pull the cord, and look for a bright blue spark.


----------



## jsaylor333 (Feb 18, 2019)

No never had gas in it it did have oil and it’s at correct level. Going to buy new battery. Thanks for help and suggestions


----------



## jsaylor333 (Feb 18, 2019)

Thank you! Appreciate suggestions


----------



## Bob (Mar 6, 2019)

Make sure your fuel valve is open it's under your fuel tank


----------

